# Sörkka / Sörkkä



## Gavril

Tämän Uuden Suomen artikelin mukaan on kiistelty paljon siitä, mitä kutsumanimeä pitäisi käyttää Sörnäisestä: _Sörkkä _tai _Sörkka*_.

Tiedän, että jotkut teistä ovat stadliaisia -- olettekohan perehtyneet kirjoittajan mainitsemaan kiistelyyn? Mitä pitäisi teistä käyttää: _a_-loppuista tai _ä-_loppuista sanaa?

Kiitoksia paljon!


(Ketjun otsikon pitäisi muuten olla _Sörkka / Sörkkä -- _olen pyytänyt muuttamaan se.)

*Lainaus artikkelistä:

_"Ihmiset kiistelevät ilmeisen tosissaan siitä, pitäisikö sanoa 'Sörkka' ja 'Sörkkä'."_


----------



## sammio

En ole stadilainen mutta stadin vierestä kylläkin, ja itse käytän Sörkkä-nimeä. Eihän tuo Sörkka sovi suomen vokaalisointuun ollenkaan, hitto soikoon.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Asiasta on kiistelty esimerkiksi Helsingin Sanomien mielipidesivulla suunnilleen joka 15. vuosi. Olen itse viettänyt suuren osan lapsuudestani noin 300 metrin päässä Sörkän ydinkeskustasta ja tottunut kutsumaan aluetta Sörkäksi. En ollenkaan väitä, että kaikki muut tekevät samoin. Ilmeisesti lapsena tällaiset kieliasiat eivät olleet päällimmäisiä kiinnostukseni kohteita, sillä mieleeni ei ole jäänyt muiden käyttämiä nimityksiä.  Virallisesti alue on tietysti Sörn*ä*inen, ei Sörn*a*inen.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Asiasta on kiistelty esimerkiksi Helsingin Sanomien mielipidesivulla suunnilleen joka 15. vuosi.



Miten yritetään yleensä perustella "Sörkka"-ääntämystä?

Tietääkseni nimen _Sörnä(inen) _arvellaan olevan ruotsalaista alkuperää (< _södernäs_ "eteläniemi") -- ehkä "Sörkka"-ääntämys perustuu siihen, että ruotsissa ei ole vokaaliharmoniaa?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Miten yritetään yleensä perustella "Sörkka"-ääntämystä?
> 
> Tietääkseni nimen _Sörnä(inen) _arvellaan olevan ruotsalaista alkuperää (< _södernäs_ "eteläniemi") -- ehkä "Sörkka"-ääntämys perustuu siihen, että ruotsissa ei ole vokaaliharmoniaa?


Muistaakseni kummankin lausumistavan puolustelijat väittävät innokkaasti, että heidän lausumistapansa on se ainoa oikea ja alkuperäinen.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Miten yritetään yleensä perustella "Sörkka"-ääntämystä?
> 
> Tietääkseni nimen _Sörnä(inen) _arvellaan olevan ruotsalaista alkuperää (< _södernäs_ "eteläniemi") -- ehkä "Sörkka"-ääntämys perustuu siihen, että ruotsissa ei ole vokaaliharmoniaa?


"Sörk(k)a" on alunperin ruotsinkielinen slanginimitys Sörnäs-nimiselle kaupunginosalle ja peräisin ajalta yli sata vuotta sitten, jolloin ruotsilla oli vahva asema myös työväestön eli Sörnäisten asukkaiden keskuudessa. Tämä ka-pääte esiintyy muissakin vastaavissa ruotsinkielisissä slangisanoissa.

Olen syntyperäinen stadilainen ja puhtaasti suomenkielinen, mutten asunut Sörkassa vaan Tölik*a*ssa, jossa ei myöskään ole vokaaliharmoniaa. Viisikymmenluvulla Sörkästä ja Tölikästä puhuvia pidettiin muualta muuttaneina, vaikka joukossa oli varmaan aitoja stadilaisiakin.


----------

